# Navy Radar Station, Portsmouth



## Chopper (Nov 7, 2013)

HMS St George is a former shore establishment for the Royal Navy, which closed during the 1980s. The site is currently derelict, and may be redeveloped into housing in the future.
The site was used in 1972 in the Doctor Who episode 'The Sea Devils'.

We met a few pikeys in here stealing metal!






























































Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Nov 7, 2013)

This is one I'd like to see, thanks!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 7, 2013)

Great pics!
thanks...


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thats awesome,thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 7, 2013)

Interesting place to visit that.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 7, 2013)

The peely paint corridor shot makes me feel like I'm sliding down rope in gym class. 

Awesome stuff, that's right up my street, cracking shots too. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## zender126 (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## fannyadams (Nov 13, 2013)

Ace stuff this! Sensitive place in it's day .. :radar:


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 13, 2013)

Hope you rang the dibble to alert them to the pykeys when you left. What an amazing place that is, shame to see it go to rack and ruin.


----------



## chris (Nov 13, 2013)

Nicely composed set of pictures


----------



## smiler (Nov 13, 2013)

Liked the red room, must have been a paint bomb, nice set of pics most enjoyable, Thanks.


----------



## Chopper (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys, much appreciated!!
We didn't phone the Police as they scarpered pretty much straight after we met them!


----------



## SouthEast Slime (Nov 14, 2013)

Great place this, i remember when me and a mate were there we found the single most disturbing urbex find either of us had ever seen. A pair of pink panties in the middle of a room and they were covered in (what i can only guess was) period blood.
Proper nasty.


----------



## Chopper (Nov 14, 2013)

I see your bloody knickers and raise you a corpse! That was my worst find!
Thanks for the comment, even if it did make me grim out a little


----------



## SouthEast Slime (Nov 14, 2013)

Chopper said:


> I see your bloody knickers and raise you a corpse! That was my worst find!
> Thanks for the comment, even if it did make me grim out a little



Bloody hell a corpse!
I declare you the winner here sir!


----------



## Superlonghurst (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice shots! I's always been interested in this place I live opposite, went in there a while back around 2008 for a look around before some contractors moved in to work on the place. Thought it was all going to get flattened quite quickly but then all the work stopped.

It was going to be developed into luxury housing and apartments but plans had stalled over the access road not being wide enough has to be wide enough by law for the emergency services to fit a fire engine down it or so we've been told. Seems the caravan site adjacent to the road is refusing to sell any land to enable to road to be widened and the other side of the road is protected natural habitat for birds and slow worms or something.

So for now the site is going to remain as it is. I wouldn't mind popping in for a look again before it goes so if anyone is planning a visit pm me.


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2014)

That red room is pretty crazy.


----------

